# How can i download opera?



## jaigurudevaom (May 5, 2019)

Hello, i've being searching operas in internet for two days. I've never find any. I want to download to my computer so i watch them later. I just don't know the way. Please let me know if there is a way to do it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

YouTube + a downloader program like KeepVid Pro.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

JDownloarder gives lots of options to save links but also to download or convert YouTube videos in any format you want.

But I feel you wouldn't want to sit for 4h30m watching Boulez's _Götterdämmerung_ or you don't have enough time. That's maybe the only opera I ever watched downloaded and outside my laptop.


----------



## jaigurudevaom (May 5, 2019)

thank you but i also want subtitle. Is all operas in youtube have a subtitle? If they aren't where should i look for it?


----------



## JoeSaunders (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's a YouTube playlist for opera videos with English subtitles - if English is the language you want, that is. I think the youtube downloader softwares also download the subtitles? If not, some of them are baked into the video anyway.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4jmgLPuATP0j3I7X_ge-Et6JZk8pJNFW


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

JoeSaunders said:


> Here's a YouTube playlist for opera videos with English subtitles - if English is the language you want, that is. I think the youtube downloader softwares also download the subtitles? If not, some of them are baked into the video anyway.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4jmgLPuATP0j3I7X_ge-Et6JZk8pJNFW


Very good call on that. You've done a service to us all.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

I have found some on DVD at my local library, so that may be another avenue to search.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another option is to purchase a DVD. Used prices can be pretty reasonable on Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Another option is to purchase a DVD. Used prices can be pretty reasonable on Amazon and Ebay.


WOW!!! Controversial!

There are loads of complete opera recordings on YouTube and a number of streaming services available. I like physical media and so I'm not looking for downloads. However, you can watch some great recordings for free on YouTube (which is something I often do to try recordings out before committing to buying them (whether on DVD or CD).

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> WOW!!! Controversial!
> 
> There are loads of complete opera recordings on YouTube and a number of streaming services available. I like physical media and so I'm not looking for downloads. However, you can watch some great recordings for free on YouTube (which is something* I often do to try recordings out before committing to buying them (whether on DVD or CD)*.
> 
> N.


That is what I did with Der Freischutz.

There are tons of video downloaders on Google too, such as https://youtubemp4.to/


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Amazon. They have many operas available. You can use Amazon Video and either rent them for a couple days (streaming, not a download in that case) or for a larger fee, purchase it


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Rutracker, it has a lot of them in dvd format with multisubs and good video quality (VLC can play those so no need to burn them). Registration is free, you just need to turn on tranlate, then search for titles.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Sieglinde said:


> Rutracker, it has a lot of them in dvd format with multisubs and good video quality (VLC can play those so no need to burn them). Registration is free, you just need to turn on tranlate, then search for titles.


I second this. Rutracker is the best. You can find the rarest dvds and really high quality material (the met live in HD broadcasts for instance).


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Sieglinde said:


> Rutracker


best option, that, and saves lots of money too, my entire collection is from there - dvd, bluray, lossless files etc.



Sieglinde said:


> it has a lot of them in dvd format with multisubs and good video quality


too bad they mainly put up blurays now, which turns out costly in terms of hdd storage terabytes, whereas dvd's get archived gradually, so you have to make haste to save on disk space.


----------

